# Toro Powermax 826 oe problem



## mattp

I purchased the Powermax 826 oe in August and got to use it yesterday for the first time. Lucky me! I live in Minnesota and sometimes question why, but as some of you know, we had a fairly large snow storm. I received around a foot of heavy snow at my house. Anyways, I was using the snowblower, which happens to be my first, and it suddenly stopped throwing snow. Every time I attempted to engage the auger, the machine would die. I shut the engine off and checked the impeller and there was no snow so I knew it wasn't a blockage. I didn't notice right away because it was windy, but I began to smell something burning. I brought it in the garage and took the plastic cover off that covers the belts. There was quite a bit of belt dust inside.

Being this is my first snowblower, I'm not quite sure what my problem is other than that I will need a new belt and I'm assuming a pulley adjustment. I'm somewhat mechanically inclined, but am looking for someone that knows more to chime in if I'm wrong in my thinking. I did notice that the large impeller pulley does not move freely. Is this normal when the engine is off? My augers and impeller won't move either when the engine is off. It doesn't appear that there is any small rocks or anything blocking the impeller. I have quite a mess in my driveway and I'm hoping that I can get this taken care of tonight and finish cleaning it up! 

Thanks for any assistance!

Matt


----------



## Normex

Ok first the augers won't turn as you have to turn the impeller to make this happen and sorry if you knew that already. If after checking absolutely everything for blockage and there are none, the next step is you should check the oil level on the auger gear case, you never know it may be dry from the assembly at the factory. Did you notice if there was no snow on the gear case which might indicate being warm or even hot to the touch especially with the wet and heavy snow. If the auger was stuck a shear pin would have let go and it doesn't seem to be the case.
Good Luck and keep us informed.


----------



## mattp

The impeller won't turn with the engine off. I checked pretty closely for any obstructions and am fairly confident there are none. I did not check the gear case oil and never really thought of it since it is a new machine, but I could check that after work. 

The belt was smoking so I'm guessing either the belt was loose or a pulley is stuck. The big pulley on the bottom does not move as far as I can tell with the engine off. I'm not sure if this is normal or if it should spin by hand. If I remember correctly, the large pulley and impeller are attached to the same shaft. Neither appear to turn. I'd have a hard time believing it to be a bearing, but I guess I've heard of stranger things. 

This is really disappointing and as of now, I'm really regretting selling my 4 wheeler and plow!


----------



## Normex

The large impeller pulley should turn if the auger lever isn't pressed , when not pressed the belt should be somewhat loose and the pulley should turn even if engine is turned off which as you mentioned a seized bearing or up front in the gear case. Your unit is on warranty so let the techs have at it. *Btw* remove your spark plug wire if you play with the impeller or pulley and sorry if you already do this.
I know it's a bummer but these things however rare happens.
Good Luck


----------



## Shryp

If the machine is stalling with the auger lever depressed it does sound like something is jammed up front. The rubber smell would be the belt burning. The impeller should turn by hand. It will be harder to turn unless you pull the engagement lever as there will be a small brake pad on it. Any chance the belt jumped off the bottom pulley and got wedged in there? And yes, the impeller and that pulley are connected? Does it move even a little bit? Usually when the front gearcase gets damaged the impeller will continue to spin, but the augers will not when you hit snow. I suppose a piece of something could have broken off and wedged between the gears. Have you tried spinning the impeller backwards? If it won't spin either way I would say maybe you got a rock behind the impeller or something.


----------



## mattp

The belt was definitely burning and unfortunately, that is the least of my worries. I think it almost has to be a bearing. The belt didn't come off the bottom pulley, but it does seem to be a little loose which is possible since I burned some rubber! I haven't physically tried to turn the bottom pulley yet, but it wouldn't spin when I spun the belt. I've tried turning the impeller each way and it turns about 1/4" each way and stops. I checked behind the impeller the best I could and didn't see anything, but that is another thing I'll check.


----------



## Shryp

That is unfortunate. Sounds like maybe a job for warranty. Of course, then you have to figure out how to get it back to them and there is no telling how long it will take to get fixed. You could try to investigate the issue yourself, just be sure you can get it back together if it is something with the gear box.


----------



## mattp

I was actually excited that it snowed yesterday just to get home and use it! I've used the snowblower for 5 minutes and am now questioning myself and frustrated! ugh! I have the worst luck sometimes!


----------



## Shryp

As well as checking the impeller for rocks, also check between the augers and the back shell. Sometimes small pieces of gravel can wedge in there and be hard to see, especially if snow is stuck to them. Also make sure none of the bearings popped out where the augers meet the sides of the bucket. Your comment about being able to move the impeller a little bit in both directions leads me to think the problem is something with the auger assembly.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

try spinning the auger pulley by hand without the belt on it. LET ME KNOW what happens. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## mattp

I stopped at a Toro dealer on the way home and he was almost certain that with what I described, there would be a rock or something stuck behind the impeller or one of the auger blades. Ok, I figured he was probably right. I checked and found nothing. I even removed the impeller to be sure there was nothing behind it. I did, however, remove the fill bolt for the gearcase and sure enough, it looks dry. I had my neighbor pick it up on the rear and there is nothing in it. I'd guess that is my problem! I guess someone decided this one didn't need any. Human error. We all make them and I made one as well not checking it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

mattp said:


> I stopped at a Toro dealer on the way home and he was almost certain that with what I described, there would be a rock or something stuck behind the impeller or one of the auger blades. Ok, I figured he was probably right. I checked and found nothing. I even removed the impeller to be sure there was nothing behind it. I did, however, remove the fill bolt for the gearcase and sure enough, it looks dry. I had my neighbor pick it up on the rear and there is nothing in it. I'd guess that is my problem! I guess someone decided this one didn't need any. Human error. We all make them and I made one as well not checking it.


 yeahhhhhhhhh AIN'T THAT JUST A KICK IN THE HEAD.


----------



## MagnumB

mattp said:


> I stopped at a Toro dealer on the way home and he was almost certain that with what I described, there would be a rock or something stuck behind the impeller or one of the auger blades. Ok, I figured he was probably right. I checked and found nothing. I even removed the impeller to be sure there was nothing behind it. I did, however, remove the fill bolt for the gearcase and sure enough, it looks dry. I had my neighbor pick it up on the rear and there is nothing in it. I'd guess that is my problem! I guess someone decided this one didn't need any. Human error. We all make them and I made one as well not checking it.


Awww dude  sorry to hear that! A bit soul crushing. I'm assuming warranty will cover this?


----------



## db9938

I would hope, that any dealer worth their salt would be able to tell that this was obviously either a factory omission, or their mistake in the setup.


----------



## mattp

It is still at the shop and looking at the shop when I dropped it off, I'd say it may be there for at least a week. They are swamped!

The service tech did say that the gearcase most likely does have grease in it and that it is not a liquid so therefore, nothing would leak when it was tipped up. 

Time will tell what it ends up being and I'll let everyone know what it is when I find out. It certainly better be a warranty job!


----------



## Normex

Matt maybe you already mentioned the burned belt to the tech if not they should replace it under warranty as well and be told of it. I'm hoping it's a manufacturer defect so everything will be covered.
Keep us in the loop.


----------



## mattp

Normex said:


> Matt maybe you already mentioned the burned belt to the tech if not they should replace it under warranty as well and be told of it. I'm hoping it's a manufacturer defect so everything will be covered.
> Keep us in the loop.


 Yep, I had actually purchased a belt before I looked into it further thinking that was my problem, but returned it when I went back with the snow blower. I'm not sure belts are normally covered, but in this case, it certainly should be! The tech agreed and then told me the belt he sold me was the wrong one anyways!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

mattp said:


> Yep, I had actually purchased a belt before I looked into it further thinking that was my problem, but returned it when I went back with the snow blower. I'm not sure belts are normally covered, but in this case, it certainly should be! The tech agreed and then told me the belt he sold me was the wrong one anyways!


 I would be calling TORO HQ on that one.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

mattp said:


> I stopped at a Toro dealer on the way home and he was almost certain that with what I described, there would be a rock or something stuck behind the impeller or one of the auger blades. Ok, I figured he was probably right. I checked and found nothing. I even removed the impeller to be sure there was nothing behind it. I did, however, remove the fill bolt for the gearcase and sure enough, it looks dry. I had my neighbor pick it up on the rear and there is nothing in it. I'd guess that is my problem! I guess someone decided this one didn't need any. Human error. We all make them and I made one as well not checking it.


 which dealer did you get it form. in the future I know a dealer here in the cities you could use also.


----------



## mattp

I purchased it from Home Depot. Nothing against them because I like Home Depot, but I think I'll be purchasing most everything with a motor from a dealer from here on out. I'd probably have it back already if I had purchased it from a dealer in the first place. The dealer I brought it to for service said their customers come first when it comes to service and rightfully so. I understood.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

mattp said:


> I purchased it from Home Depot. Nothing against them because I like Home Depot, but I think I'll be purchasing most everything with a motor from a dealer from here on out. I'd probably have it back already if I had purchased it from a dealer in the first place. The dealer I brought it to for service said their customers come first when it comes to service and rightfully so. I understood.


 check out JOHNSON HARDWARE in BLOOMINGTON.


----------



## mattp

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> check out JOHNSON HARDWARE in BLOOMINGTON.


That's a bit of a drive from where I live, but thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

mattp said:


> That's a bit of a drive from where I live, but thanks for the recommendation!


I did not know you lived that far out from the cities.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Mattp 

_"That's a bit of a drive from where I live"._
That's why it's handy if you add your location in your profile so it pops up under your user name.


----------



## MagnumB

mattp said:


> I purchased it from Home Depot. Nothing against them because I like Home Depot, but I think I'll be purchasing most everything with a motor from a dealer from here on out. I'd probably have it back already if I had purchased it from a dealer in the first place. The dealer I brought it to for service said their customers come first when it comes to service and rightfully so. I understood.


I had a similar experience years ago (not snow blower related) and came to the same conclusion. Having the unit set up to run like a top from the dealer became more important for me in the long run. However...sometimes a deal is a deal and it's worth just getting the deal and handling any issues after. 

Let us know when it's resolved! I hate to see a man down! 👍👍👍


----------



## mattp

I just called the dealer to check on the status of my snow blower. My diagnosis was correct. No grease in the gearcase assembly and they are waiting for a new part to come in. Out of town for most of the week so hopefully we don't get any snow this week or the wife will be pretty unhappy!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I know that the person who assembled it should have checked it but doesn't that gearcase get filled at the factory ??


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know that the person who assembled it should have checked it but doesn't that gearcase get filled at the factory ??


 you would think that but may be they were sleeping on the job.


----------



## mattp

Good news! The dealer received the new gearcase and I was able to pick it up yesterday. Although most of the snow we received a couple weeks ago has melted, I still found enough to test it out and it worked great! 

The dealer said Toro recalled the part and they wanted it back for inspection. I doubt I will hear anything further, but I'm glad they are looking into it more and hopefully it isn't a problem for anyone else! 

Bring on the snow!


----------



## Shryp

Glad they took care of it and fixed it under warranty without giving you any trouble. Two weeks without a machine sucks, but at least you didn't need it. If it was bad I wonder if the dealer could have given you a loaner?


----------

